
Lodash playground - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/javascript/2017/09/28/lodash-playground.html
======
viebel
Lodash is a modern JavaScript utility library delivering modularity,
performance & extras.

You have probably used Lodash in one of your projects.

Wouldn’t it be great if every javascript developer could experiment Lodash in
herB browser without needing to install anything or to create a JsFiddle?

Today, this dream comes true. In this blog post, you can play with Lodash
functions. Experiment the edge cases of the API. Compose a short gist and
check if it works as expected….

